# Desperate for the toilet!



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

What do you do if you desperately need to use the toilet but there's someone I the bathroom??I have to lie down and squeeze my bum together and hope for the best!!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes there always is as well isn't there!! or they are being cleaned and shut at the time. It's one of my worst worries to be honest. Whenever I have to go right now or there is a real chance I won't be able to hold it.. and there's a queue. If it is outside somehwere I tend to use disabled toilets now, as no queue and nobody waiting for me to finish. If they don't have one I agree it is a bit of a nightmare. The disabled toilets in the uk need a radar key which you can buy and it really does put my mind at ease.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Where did u get your radar key from?


Claireuk said:


> Yes there always is as well isn't there!! or they are being cleaned and shut at the time. It's one of my worst worries to be honest. Whenever I have to go right now or there is a real chance I won't be able to hold it.. and there's a queue. If it is outside somehwere I tend to use disabled toilets now, as no queue and nobody waiting for me to finish. If they don't have one I agree it is a bit of a nightmare. The disabled toilets in the uk need a radar key which you can buy and it really does put my mind at ease.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Where did u get your radar key from?


 You can get radar keys from the local council, but i think you have to prove you have a disability or something like that, there are loads on ebay.I tend not to go out so i only get this problem at home. SOmetimes trying to hold it in dosent work I hate it when your in a public toilet and you have bad explosive/ noisey D and you can hear people talking about you. Makes me cry!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Sarah, thanks for your comment.. Your only young, you shouldnt be staying in the house just because of the toilet.. i know its easier said than done.Are you on ne medication for your ibs? im from the uk to 


Miss_sarah89 said:


> You can get radar keys from the local council, but i think you have to prove you have a disability or something like that, there are loads on ebay.I tend not to go out so i only get this problem at home. SOmetimes trying to hold it in dosent work I hate it when your in a public toilet and you have bad explosive/ noisey D and you can hear people talking about you. Makes me cry!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Claire, I was trying to send you a private message but it wouldn't let me send one. Is your message inbox full ?I got mine on ebay. It is a life saver so I use it whenever there is a queue etc.. Real peace of mind as I can just go straight in, no problems, no people waiting for me to finish etc.. It makes such a huge difference to me just knowing that it is there in my handbag. If you haven't got one, you really should think about it, I'm so glad that I have it.Claire


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am on amitriptyline, audmonal, Loperomide( but they make me feel really sick) and pain killers for my IBS.IF I go out I just make sure I don't eat before I go out. I can go out for meals with my BF If I dont eat anything before. HE has a car so Ill be home in the Half an hour or soo before I need the toilet after eating .IV noticed in quite a few places that disabled toilets have Padlocks on them. This really frustrates me !


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Really? Most diabled toilets are locked and can only be unlocked by a radar key. If you see a padlocked disabled toilet you should complain to who is responsible for them. I haven't come across that. I've often found a block of public toilets closed but thankfully always been able to use the locked disabled one. Thanks goodness for them, they have saved me numerous times.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Claireuk said:


> Really? Most diabled toilets are locked and can only be unlocked by a radar key. If you see a padlocked disabled toilet you should complain to who is responsible for them. I haven't come across that. I've often found a block of public toilets closed but thankfully always been able to use the locked disabled one. Thanks goodness for them, they have saved me numerous times.


Theres one i particularly remeber being padlocked and thats on the triangle at sidmouth in devon. There is a disabled toilet at the other end of the esplanade. If i had not been able to do the steps i would have been stuck.


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

I got my radar key and toilet card from the gut trust. I haven't had to use either since having them but it does make me feel better about going out. I've had plenty of times in the past where a toilet card could have come in handy. So far though, I haven't noticed a locked disabled loo so haven't managed to check if it used the radar key or not.www.thegutrust.orgAs for when I need the loo and can't get to one, I hold tight and hope for the best lol. I'm lucky to live in a house with three toilets!!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

amitriptyline make u feel sick, i wasnt a fan of them either...


Miss_sarah89 said:


> I am on amitriptyline, audmonal, Loperomide( but they make me feel really sick) and pain killers for my IBS.IF I go out I just make sure I don't eat before I go out. I can go out for meals with my BF If I dont eat anything before. HE has a car so Ill be home in the Half an hour or soo before I need the toilet after eating .IV noticed in quite a few places that disabled toilets have Padlocks on them. This really frustrates me !


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> amitriptyline make u feel sick, i wasnt a fan of them either...


 The loperamide makes me feel sick. the amitripyline makes me feel like a zombie if i take more than 35mg a day


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

amitriptyline made me very ill.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

This post makes me seriously think that we should fight together to get IBS considered a disability. I know that for many years, it has kept me in my home, and if there were better accommodations for people like us, many people would have a sense off some freedom. Before I started feeling better, I couldn't go anywhere without stopping on the way to go to the bathroom. Large parking lots were VERY scary for me. And I'm sure most people feel the same way. Just my opinion though...


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

When i used to take the imodium syrup it would make me feel sick.. and amitripyline was a waste of time, how tired it made me, i didnt think they was worth taking esp with driving.I would take a anti depressent if they could get a better one 


Miss_sarah89 said:


> The loperamide makes me feel sick. the amitripyline makes me feel like a zombie if i take more than 35mg a day


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> When i used to take the imodium syrup it would make me feel sick.. and amitripyline was a waste of time, how tired it made me, i didnt think they was worth taking esp with driving.I would take a anti depressent if they could get a better one


I dont drive yet so im okay and i love to sleep. Id do it all day if i was allowed!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I know the feeling, im so tired atm... i need to wash my hair tonight think i need a early night


Miss_sarah89 said:


> I dont drive yet so im okay and i love to sleep. Id do it all day if i was allowed!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> I know the feeling, im so tired atm... i need to wash my hair tonight think i need a early night


I went swimming on wednesday. walked there swam 14 25m lenghts. got home slept from 1 am till 5 too 2 only woke up cus my mum rung me. got home at half 7 went to bed slept from 8 till about half 11. then slept from 1 am till 2 this afternoon and im still feeling really tired and worn out


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

mommyofbandits said:


> This post makes me seriously think that we should fight together to get IBS considered a disability. I know that for many years, it has kept me in my home, and if there were better accommodations for people like us, many people would have a sense off some freedom. Before I started feeling better, I couldn't go anywhere without stopping on the way to go to the bathroom. Large parking lots were VERY scary for me. And I'm sure most people feel the same way. Just my opinion though...


Could we set up a petition like the one for Fibro ?


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Sarah are you ok when u go swimming and walking with your ibs?



Miss_sarah89 said:


> Could we set up a petition like the one for Fibro ?


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Sarah are you ok when u go swimming and walking with your ibs?


It was the first time iv been swimming in over a year. I didnt eat anything before i went and i dosed up of codeine and loperomide. so i was okay


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> It was the first time iv been swimming in over a year. I didnt eat anything before i went and i dosed up of codeine and loperomide. so i was okay


Seeing that makes me feel better about my theater trip tonight to see the chippendales lol. Bit nerve raking being in the middle of so many people, but I will be taking imo. and codeine


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Im surprised how many people take codeine phosphate, do u use the syrup?i always sit on the end.. couldnt sit in the middle .. what u going to see Pixel?


thePIXEL said:


> Seeing that makes me feel better about my theater trip tonight to see the chippendales lol. Bit nerve raking being in the middle of so many people, but I will be taking imo. and codeine


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

thePIXEL said:


> Seeing that makes me feel better about my theater trip tonight to see the chippendales lol. Bit nerve raking being in the middle of so many people, but I will be taking imo. and codeine


 IT is hard going out. IT was really hard going swimming but I manned it. not going for the next two weeks tho because the kids on their Easter holiday so I think the pool would be packed.I like going to the theatre and cinema because its dark. so people cant see me.I try and sit near the back of on the end of a row as well so I dont disturb people if I have to get up.Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Im surprised how many people take codeine phosphate, do u use the syrup?i always sit on the end.. couldnt sit in the middle .. what u going to see Pixel?


WHy are you surprised? Im not sure what the syrup is..... Iv had liquid codeine when I had my tonsils out... I had liquid prozac too!


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Just i thought some doctors might not like giving it out.. Yea the liquid version, like medicine.. the doctor said that it might work better as starts working straight away.. do u use it?


Miss_sarah89 said:


> WHy are you surprised? Im not sure what the syrup is..... Iv had liquid codeine when I had my tonsils out... I had liquid prozac too!


----------



## thePIXEL (Nov 10, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> Im surprised how many people take codeine phosphate, do u use the syrup?i always sit on the end.. couldnt sit in the middle .. what u going to see Pixel?


No I use the nasty tasting tablets. Didn't realize there was a syrup!I went to see the Chippendales LOL it was brillian! The night went alright







think it boosted my confidence and I know a certain amount of tablets should keep me okay for the evening in the future. I didn't book the tickets and they had already been booked when I was asked to go and they were pretty much in the middle of a row in the stalls at the front, made me a little nervous at first but once my mind was on the pretty much naked hunks everything was fine. I was just dead careful about drinks and nibbles I ate.I think it is important to everyone to try and do things they wouldn't normally because it could either end up bad or everything could be fine and your confidence gets boosted.


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

thePIXEL said:


> No I use the nasty tasting tablets. Didn't realize there was a syrup!I went to see the Chippendales LOL it was brillian! The night went alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might ask about the syrup, I cant imagine it would be good to have in my bag tho ( everything seems to leak on me







)Glad you enjoyed the show


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I always think if i got pulled over by the police they will think they have a druggie on his hands.. I have imodium instants and i carry codeine phosphate syrup on my bag.. i have a small 100ml bottle in my bag.. like a medicine one. The medicine comes in a 500ml bottle, so not sure if it would last you any longer


Miss_sarah89 said:


> I might ask about the syrup, I cant imagine it would be good to have in my bag tho ( everything seems to leak on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> I always think if i got pulled over by the police they will think they have a druggie on his hands.. I have imodium instants and i carry codeine phosphate syrup on my bag.. i have a small 100ml bottle in my bag.. like a medicine one. The medicine comes in a 500ml bottle, so not sure if it would last you any longer


I get 100 40mg tablets a month. I was getting through them all but iv cut down a lot now.still using my ones from march







so a 500ml bottle wouldn't last very long I dont think. How many mg is it per ml?


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Its 25 or 30mg per teaspoon.. mine lasts me ages..


Miss_sarah89 said:


> I get 100 40mg tablets a month. I was getting through them all but iv cut down a lot now.still using my ones from march
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

how do you take your tablets, what time of day/night??


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> how do you take your tablets, what time of day/night??


I just take them as and when I need them. SO it all changes from day to day


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I take it every morning.. do u think your ibs might improve if he did that?


Miss_sarah89 said:


> I just take them as and when I need them. SO it all changes from day to day


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

cw_2009 said:


> I take it every morning.. do u think your ibs might improve if he did that?


I used to take it every morning. lunch time and evening and was taking even if I wasnt in pain. It made me very zombie ish. now i just take them as and when i need them and im a lot more allert and they have more effect. ( i think i was getting used to them)


----------

